# Different 3 prong dryer cords



## smstorm (Apr 17, 2011)

I just purchased a used clothes dryer. I knew about the 3 and 4 prong plugs so I made sure I got a dryer with a 3 prong plug to match my old dryer/outlet. But... I found out the configuration of my new dryer 3 prong cord (2 straight, 1 L shaped) does not match the old dryer/outlet (3 straight prongs). What is the difference, and what can I do - don't want to spend a lot of money. Thanks for your help.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

smstorm said:


> I just purchased a used clothes dryer. I knew about the 3 and 4 prong plugs so I made sure I got a dryer with a 3 prong plug to match my old dryer/outlet. But... I found out the configuration of my new dryer 3 prong cord (2 straight, 1 L shaped) does not match the old dryer/outlet (3 straight prongs). What is the difference, and what can I do - don't want to spend a lot of money. Thanks for your help.


I will post couple diffrent verison what you are talking about for the dryer plug and receptale and some case it may be a range receptale as well so let me post it.

here one .,










Here other one .,










Here other one this is a triwire 50 amp range repectale.










Here other type of 50 amp this is typically used for welder or very large single phase compressour 










Let us know which one you have if none show up then myself or other members in here will pull up the larger chart it will cover all the stragiht receptales for North Americian side.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like you have a range outlet there:










This is what a dryer outlet should look like:


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

i would just take the cord off of the old dryer and put it on the new dryer.


be sure to unplug it before you do this, of course.


----------

